# My Dirt2 and MW2 giveaway compo.



## 2DividedbyZero (Jan 23, 2011)

Hello and welcome to my Dirt2 and MW2 giveaway, after my successful (imo) SH giveaway as seen here >>  Shattered Horizon


*PLEASE READ VERY CAREFULLY!!!*



As per guidance, this giveaway will be in the form of a competition. It won’t be mentally challenging just a simple “spot the ball” type compo.

Compo format

I will tomorrow (Mon 24 Jan 2011 approx 1500 GMT) provide a picture, to my liking, in post #2. On that picture there will be a grid. Somewhere in that grid are hidden 2 games. yaaaaaaaaaay.

As simple as it sounds, just give your guess as to which grid position you think you will find the two freebies.

Just to expand on this a little bit, within each of the grid squares, there will be four more blocks. You will need to provide the row/column/and block for a correct hit.

*RUUUUUUULES* as at 09:20 Wed 26 Jan

1.  You are allowed 2 guesses (1 per game) every calendar day since your current guess.

2. NO REPEAT POSTS WITHIN 1 CALENDAR DAY OF YOUR CURRENT GUESS.

3. NO EDITING POST.

4. You can post comments of course, just NOT repeat guesses within 1 calendar day, thank you.


For Example...

My guess is
1. C/4/3 [Row C Column 4 Block 3] and
2. D/7/1 [etc]









*As soon as I see a correct hit, the winner and game will be revealed and the Steam Key is theirs.*

Topic will be checked daily and i will state which post I have checked up to (so editing a previous post will *not* be checked!!! and *guesses before the picture is up will be ignored*)

Compo will be open until both games are won.

I hope you enjoy.

gl

Steve.


Caveat

I am doing this with the intention that the games are registered with Steam immediately as per my  Shattered Horizon thread.
To that end, once the winner has been contacted and given the Steam key for their game, I WILL post the key for a short period. This key WILL get used. I am just ensuring the winner uses the key as I intended. No Ifs, No Buts Thank you


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Jan 23, 2011)

*ALERT: Winner #2 T3RM1N4L D0GM4 and MW2, congrats m8, thank you all for participating*

*ALERT: AS AT 17:34 GMT Thur 27Jan 2011 - The tempo has changed once again- v1.1.1 of the competition is now active!!*
v1.1.1 update consists of:
1. Changes to the picture which will now show the *YELLOW* marker(s) as *RED* when they fall within a 5x5 grid of MW2. 5x5x4 = 100 hidey places remain(less currently submitted guess(es)). Lets get this over and done with!

*ALERT: Winner #1 makwy2 and Dirt2, congrats m8*

*ALERT: AS AT 09:20 GMT Wed 26Jan 2011 - The tempo has changed - v1.1 of the competition is now active!!*
v1.1 update consists of:
1. Changes to the timeframe in which you can submit your guess (see post #1, rule 1)
2. Changes to the picture which will now show the *YELLOW* marker(s) as *RED* when they fall within a 3x3 grid of 1 of the games only. 3x3x4 = 36 hidey places (less currently submitted guess(es))

*GO GO GO!!!!!11111one*

*UPDATE AS AT 08:31 GMT Wed 26Jan 2011 - v1.0 of the competition will recieve a welcomed v1.1 update today within the next 2 HRS, stay tuned*

*UPDATE AS AT 10:05 GMT Tue 25Jan 2011 - Splash Damage error*
I have calculated the games to be within a grid, if you guess within that grid you swill see a yellow marker, there are 2 grids 14x14 in size within the pic.
Scaminatrix for highlighting this to me / post#102 refers*

UPDATE AS AT 13:00 GMT Mon 24Jan 2011 - Competition is OPEN*


*HERE IS YOUR PIC AND GRID* as at Fri 28th 10:58






*I will randomly update the pic with splash markers, green = guess and yellow = guess within 14x14 grid of game locale* which still leaves alotta hidey spaces

new alerts and updates will be placed at the top of this post, please keep your eyes open.

gl

Steve


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 23, 2011)

Neat idea.  Hope all goes well.


----------



## Kreij (Jan 23, 2011)

Waiting for contest to start ....

Thanks 2/0, neat idea !!


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Jan 23, 2011)

Kreij said:


> B/2/2
> F/7/4
> 
> Thanks 2/0, neat idea !!



cheers, but you may need to read the op again . I will not count this as your guess btw


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 23, 2011)

2DividedbyZero said:


> Topic will be checked daily and i will state which post I have checked up to (so editing a previous post will *not* be checked!!! *and guesses before the picture is up will be ignored*)



Sorry Kreij.  It would be funny if one of those was it


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jan 23, 2011)

E/6/2
a/3/4


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 23, 2011)

What?!?

You sank my battleship!


----------



## Kreij (Jan 23, 2011)

Oh crap. I didn't see that line. lol
I got all excited and had a premature typorgasm.


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Jan 23, 2011)

How many rows?
How many columns?
How many squares?

Is that picture in the first post ALREADY "the picture"? ie. have you started already?


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Jan 23, 2011)

Completely Bonkers said:


> How many rows?
> How many columns?
> How many squares?
> 
> Is that picture in the first post ALREADY "the picture"? ie. have you started already?



-nyk
-nyk
-4
-no and no





*nyk = not yet known


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 23, 2011)

My guesses

1. C/6/2 
2. D/3/1


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Jan 23, 2011)

sigh


----------



## mark_st11 (Jan 23, 2011)

Cool, I'll be looking forward to it!


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Jan 24, 2011)

re-adresssed the rules and added a cavet at the end of the OP.


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Jan 24, 2011)

update to post #2


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## Red_Machine (Jan 24, 2011)

Guys, read the goddamn post.  The competition hasn't started yet!


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm only playing for COD MW2 as I have Dirt 2 on steam already (Somebody on here gave away their key for free  )


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 24, 2011)

This contest makes no sense. simpler would be the thing to do


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Jan 24, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> This contest makes no sense. simpler would be the thing to do


it is fairly simple, and tbh if you don't understand then you haven't taken the time out to read the OP.

To save you from any trouble, I will omit any of your posts towards this comp. Happy?


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Jan 24, 2011)

*Compo is now OPEN*

*Competition is NOW OPEN*

pic/grid can be found in post #2 



*ALL entries for guessing after this post will be valid (within the rules)*


*I hold the right at any time to withdraw this competition, so please please please play fair.*

Good luck

Steve


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 24, 2011)

2DividedbyZero said:


> *Competition is NOW OPEN*
> 
> pic/grid can be found in post #2
> 
> ...



My Guesses are*...
F/8/3
C/8/2


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 24, 2011)

2DividedbyZero said:


> it is fairly simple, and tbh if you don't understand then you haven't taken the time out to read the OP.
> 
> To save you from any trouble, I will omit any of your posts towards this comp. Happy?



I merely am saying that from first glance, people would think this contest would be complicated until they read the bottom. If you feel you have to omit my past or further posts then that's your call.

If it helps, My guesses are:

E/3/2
D/1/4

Let me know if this doesn't count


----------



## a111087 (Jan 24, 2011)

My guess is
1. K/7/3 and
2. S/18/2


----------



## caleb (Jan 24, 2011)

omfg the damn proxy at work blocked the image for me ?!


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jan 24, 2011)

Cool. My guesses are -

1. G/7/4
2. G/5/2


----------



## mrw1986 (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice Mini Cooper in the photo...I used to have one just like it, a 1975 Austin Mini Cooper 1275GT (in my avatar). Sadly, I sold that one along with one other one I had. I only have 2 more Mini's left now


----------



## Saidrex (Jan 24, 2011)

E/8/2
m/23/1


----------



## T3RM1N4L D0GM4 (Jan 24, 2011)

W/23/3
k/15/2


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 24, 2011)

s/17/3 
f/15/2

Would be good if you could block out what has already been guessed otherwise might get confusing


----------



## Loosenut (Jan 24, 2011)

Wth, I never win at these things but you never know. Good luck everyone.

Thanks 2/0 

Here's mine:

C/8/1

AA/10/1


----------



## PhysXerror (Jan 24, 2011)

Hmm, I guess

F/1/3
F/12/3

Good luck everyone!


----------



## razaron (Jan 24, 2011)

I guess:
j-7-1
f-12-4


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jan 24, 2011)

My guesses

1. F,14,3
2. G,17,4


----------



## DonInKansas (Jan 24, 2011)

F/12/4
j/21/1


----------



## DannibusX (Jan 24, 2011)

My zoom and enhance function is broken.


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Jan 24, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> My zoom and enhance function is broken.



errr, hmmmm..... oooooooookayy.............


----------



## dullich (Jan 24, 2011)

Excelent!!! go!

My guesses are:

J/16/2
I/3/3


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Jan 24, 2011)

I'd swap that nasty Honda for the BMW in the background any day!

G/4/4
G14/4/4


----------



## chevy350 (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm gonna guess

B/7/4
B/3/3


----------



## MustangGT2142 (Jan 24, 2011)

F/12/4
l/14/4


----------



## n-ster (Jan 24, 2011)

R/18/2
DD/6/4

I have bad luck so I doubt I'll win


----------



## Virus-j (Jan 24, 2011)

Ohhhh, Nice contest : ) 

My Guess is : 

J/19/2
J/19/3


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Jan 24, 2011)

Total of (approx) 3000 hidey holes
On average the correct solution will be found at 1500 guesses
Everyone gets 2 guesses per post
The "traffic light" system to help locate near misses will probably reduce the guessing to a 14x14 grid after first map update, and therefore reduce total guessing by a factor of 4
Therefore 1500/2/4 = (approx) 200 posts until solution is found

If 20 people play this will take 10 days

And will take 2DividedbyZero 10 map updates at approximately 15 minutes per update = 2.5hrs of work

LOL.   Thank gwd it's his time that's being wasted and not ours!  

PS. Did I win yet


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 24, 2011)

J,21,3
k,7,3


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jan 24, 2011)

Completely Bonkers said:


> Total of (approx) 3000 hidey holes
> On average the correct solution will be found at 1500 guesses
> Everyone gets 2 guesses per post
> The "traffic light" system to help locate near misses will probably reduce the guessing to a 14x14 grid after first map update, and therefore reduce total guessing by a factor of 4
> ...



K-Mart, definitely K-Mart.


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Jan 24, 2011)

Completely Bonkers said:


> Total of (approx) 3000 hidey holes
> On average the correct solution will be found at 1500 guesses
> Everyone gets 2 guesses per post
> The "traffic light" system to help locate near misses will probably reduce the guessing to a 14x14 grid after first map update, and therefore reduce total guessing by a factor of 4
> ...



hahaha time wasted doing the math tbh, but nice. I didn't say when I was going to update the pic...



2DividedbyZero said:


> I will randomly update the pic with splash markers


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Jan 24, 2011)

LOL  I'm just pulling your chain... but u prolly know that  LOL


----------



## Inioch (Jan 24, 2011)

My guesses are:
D/23/3
Z/5/2


----------



## f22a4bandit (Jan 24, 2011)

A/1/3

and

AA/1/2


----------



## JanJan (Jan 24, 2011)

k/20/2
ee/21/1


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 24, 2011)

Here's my guesses,
S/18/2
G/13/1

Was actually just thinking about buying mw2, BUT, im gonna wait and see if i get this! I already have 2 copies of dirt 2, so if i get dirt 2 it will be given away again


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 24, 2011)

I/4/3

and 

N/22/1


----------



## francis511 (Jan 24, 2011)

F/17/4

aaaand

O/18/2


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jan 24, 2011)

1. C/4/3
2. D/7/1


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Jan 24, 2011)

ok some nice guesses so far, some repeats also (positions that it)

all guesses thus far accepted but no winners yet.


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Jan 24, 2011)

i might add, the majority of guesses so far are in the top 1/3 of the pic....


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 24, 2011)

2DividedbyZero said:


> i might add, the majority of guesses so far are in the top 1/3 of the pic....



I think most people are looking at the top pic


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Jan 24, 2011)

and I just thought there may be method within the madness


----------



## Reefer86 (Jan 24, 2011)

im confused as to whats all ready been used as i would have to write everyones entry down so i dont guess them again.................

here it goes anyways

u/10/3
u/16/2


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jan 24, 2011)

hmm so now that I know it's now where i thought it was with the mini, there may be something to the reflection in the honda.


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Jan 24, 2011)

Reefer86 said:


> im confused as to whats all ready been used as i would have to write everyones entry down so i dont guess them again.................
> 
> here it goes anyways
> 
> ...



you can wait until I replace the pic with the latest guess splashes on it - but be aware that it will be a quiet replacement at a random time (may not be for another two days yet - choice is yours), *so keep on top of post #2 ;-)* [that goes for everyone]


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Jan 24, 2011)

yogurt_21 said:


> hmm so now that I know it's now where i thought it was with the mini, there may be something to the reflection in the honda.



the games are not literally in the picture, I just know what grid location they are in - does that help you any?


----------



## blu3flannel (Jan 24, 2011)

My guesses are G/7/2 and  P/16/1.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jan 24, 2011)

2DividedbyZero said:


> the games are not literally in the picture, I just know what grid location they are in - does that help you any?



yes it does, I was expecting them to be somewhere in one of the cars and i couldn't see it lol.

so he're hoping it' still live in 48 hours so i can formulate a new strategy


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Jan 24, 2011)

yogurt_21 said:


> yes it does, I was expecting them to be somewhere in one of the cars and i couldn't see it lol.
> 
> so he're hoping it' still live in 48 hours so i can formulate a new strategy


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Jan 24, 2011)

@2/0

I think you should really tidy up those first two posts. It's kind of lazy/sloppy not to... And also update the picture with the guesses so far. Why? Just to make sure everyone sees how your fun game is working in practice.  You then don't need to update it for a few days.

LOL. Great fun.  I do think though it would have been cooler if the game code was on a piece of paper somewhere in the picture, and you would then show us a zoom-in at the end! e.g. open a door or window, move a car, or just zoom in onto the grass... 

PS. How do we know you wont "cheat" on this? You could keep everyone guessing to the very last square if you wanted to! How do we know you have even chosen the correct spot yet, and will stick to it? Perhaps PM the answer to the w1z or someone else here in the forum. Put it in a password protected ZIP or something. Just to keep this game straight.

Oh, and are you sure about this 48hr wait? That kind of drags this on... according to my earlier post, if every 48hrs rather than 24hr, then the average game might drag on from 10 to 20 days. yawn. You should target this game to start and finish within a week.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jan 24, 2011)

Completely Bonkers said:


> @2/0
> 
> I think you should really tidy up those first two posts. It's kind of lazy/sloppy not to... And also update the picture with the guesses so far. Why? Just to make sure everyone sees how your fun game is working in practice.  You then don't need to update it for a few days.
> 
> ...



lol it's a couple of games that have been out a while if you['re worried about all of the above I'm sure you can find a deal on them elsewhere. me I'm more interested in the game itself. funnest givaway yet.


----------



## stock (Jan 24, 2011)

Top man

If he's prepared to take the time out to do this then fair play - great idea!

I'll go for

W-16-block 2

FF-5-block 4


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Jan 24, 2011)

yogurt_21 said:


> lol it's a couple of games that have been out a while if you['re worried about all of the above I'm sure you can find a deal on them elsewhere. me I'm more interested in the game itself. funnest givaway yet.


no you! lol. I dont give a hoot about the games. But it's fun to play along .  However, what I can see is that 2/0 can play this on and on for as long or short as he wants, and just says, "ok, you won" whenever and to whoever he wants.  OK, so who cares if he does this? Well, IMO, if you are going to run a competition or game of some sort, keep it straight, or you will end up getting these sorts of things banned on TPU.


----------



## Kreij (Jan 24, 2011)

2/0 is giving away something for free. I, for one, appreciate that.
These little contests are for fun and to get people involved. The actual prize is usually secondary, especially if you don't have great odds of winning.

There is no reason for 2/0 not to be honest about who wins.

Also ... coming up with contest ideas is not easy. I try to get creative with my little contests and sometimes you get good participation, sometimes not.
I like the fact he is attempting something different. Whether it works out well remains to be seen, but it's a novel approach and pretty interesting.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jan 24, 2011)

my guess
F/6/1
F/7/3


----------



## Magikherbs (Jan 24, 2011)

*Dirt 2 plzzzz*

That last hooot, makes me wanna say ...

R - 4 - 2
U - 20 - 4



Edit

.. "haack.. hack cough" ...


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 25, 2011)

D/2/2
T/2/2

Thanks, love the idea


----------



## Delta6326 (Jan 25, 2011)

I/1/3
S/18/3 

Hope I can win


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 25, 2011)

2DividedbyZero said:


> but be aware that it will be a quiet replacement at a random time (may not be for another two days yet - *choice is yours*),




What does "the choice is yours" mean? Could we convince you to update earlier?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 25, 2011)

dd/4/2

dd/4/1


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Jan 25, 2011)

Trust you to choose Double-D !!!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 25, 2011)

Completely Bonkers said:


> Trust you to choose Double-D !!!



you know it!


----------



## Nick259 (Jan 25, 2011)

Ok here goes 

N/8/3
AA/20/4


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 25, 2011)

There's gotta be a system, unless 2/0 closed his eyes and plonked his finger on his Haans G to pick the winning squares....


----------



## qamulek (Jan 25, 2011)

My guess is
1. x/6/2 [Row x Column 6 Block 2]
2. p/3/2

Guessing under the tires :O


----------



## Kreij (Jan 25, 2011)

S - 17 - 3
U - 17 - 4

Who knows what locations 2/0 picked, but this is kinda fun. lol


----------



## mrsemi (Jan 25, 2011)

Guesses.
H 5 2
H 6 2


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 25, 2011)

Josh154 and a111087 have duplicate entries (Josh's and a111087's).
DonInKansas and MustangGT2142 have duplicates too (DonInKansas's and MustangGT's).
Are we allowed to edit if we find we've made a duplicate?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 25, 2011)

My guesses.. 
Z-10-1
Q-8-4


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Jan 25, 2011)

I guess!

F/9/2

and

D/3/1


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 25, 2011)

Awesome idea 

Guess 1: Q,12,3

Guess 2: M,24,2


----------



## bbs lm-r (Jan 25, 2011)

#1: W/14/2

#2: L/21/4


----------



## makwy2 (Jan 25, 2011)

G 17 1
dd 5 4


----------



## jjnissanpatfan (Jan 25, 2011)

My Guesses are...

#1    R/17/2
#2    CC/22/2


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Jan 25, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Josh154 and a111087 have duplicate entries (Josh's and a111087's).
> DonInKansas and MustangGT2142 have duplicates too (DonInKansas's and MustangGT's).
> Are we allowed to edit if we find we've made a duplicate?



sry, but...




			
				2DividedbyZero said:
			
		

> *PLEASE READ VERY CAREFULLY!!!*
> 
> 
> *RUUUUUUULES
> ...


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Jan 25, 2011)

checked upto post #93, no winners.


----------



## Magikherbs (Jan 25, 2011)

DOH !!


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 25, 2011)

He's updated the picture!!!

you lucky new enterers


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Jan 25, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> He's updated the picture!!!
> 
> you lucky new enterers



correct, so realistically now, you should have a localised area in which to place your guesses


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 25, 2011)

2DividedbyZero said:


> correct, so realistically now, you should have a localised area in which to place your guesses



Yup, by using laws of deduction and paintbrush, I've located the square containing prize 1, and I've got a 2x4 grid left for prize 2. Sherlock FTW


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Jan 25, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Yup, by using laws of deduction and paintbrush, I've located the square containing prize 1, and I've got a 2x4 grid left for prize 2. Sherlock FTW



let me see, so you have taken the picture and on it drawn 2 7x7 grids. you have then deduced that the games are in the centre of said grids, am I right so far? interesting, very intersting


----------



## CarneASADA (Jan 25, 2011)

w / 15 / 1
w / 15 / 4


----------



## Luke (Jan 25, 2011)

K/9/1
k/9/2


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Jan 25, 2011)

please have a look at post#2, I have updated on an error highlighted to me - THIS DOES NOT EFFECT THE COMPETITION IN ANY WAY TO MY UNDERSTANDING, just wanted to ensure the details are correct. sorry and thank you


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Jan 25, 2011)

in effect, 2 grids, 14x14 each = 1568 possible hidey places, less already submitted guesses. Is that any easier?

you just need to figure where the 14x14 grids are positioned, shouldn't be too difficult. The current pic should be a giveaway on this.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 25, 2011)

2DividedbyZero said:


> in effect, 2 grids, 14x14 each = 1568 possible hidey places, less already submitted guesses. Is that any easier?
> 
> you just need to figure where the 14x14 grids are positioned, shouldn't be too difficult. The current pic should be a giveaway on this.



14x14 makes it much more difficult, but at least it'll keep the competition going longer. If it was 7x7, going by the front page it would have been won by now (Luke's guess was pretty much bang on with the system I used for 7x7)


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Jan 25, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> 14x14 makes it much more difficult, but at least it'll keep the competition going longer. If it was 7x7, going by the front page it would have been won by now (Luke's guess was pretty much bang on with the system I used for 7x7)



down to ~1500 hidey places makes it more difficult than over 3000 hidey places?

I didnt want to post up the pic with spashes thus far so early, but there are a few sceptics out there which forced me to it. I think the 2 grids positions are fairly obvious from the pic so effectly doubled everyones chances.



The game will last as long as it lasts

and yes i apologised for my incredibly crap maths of 7x7 when i actually meant 14x14, the game has *NOT changed at all*, the positions are still the ssame and the yellows and greens are exactly the same - you now have half the area to guess in.


----------



## chevy350 (Jan 25, 2011)

c'mon 12:11pm tomorrow  lol


----------



## LDNL (Jan 25, 2011)

K/10/2
k/10/3


----------



## mATrIxLord (Jan 25, 2011)

my guesses
k/9/1
k/9/3


----------



## sapetto (Jan 25, 2011)

Q/14/2
r/9/1


----------



## WarhammerTX (Jan 25, 2011)

v 3/6/9/13


----------



## inzinierius (Jan 25, 2011)

G/12/3
j/20/2


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Jan 25, 2011)

WarhammerTX said:


> v 3/6/9/13





try again in 48hrs, sry


----------



## Saidrex (Jan 25, 2011)

this is great, wish there would be more this kind lotteries/giveaways. Only 24 hours to wait to next attempt. 
Cant wait, someone please turn 2DividedbyZero's clock 24 hours forward =))


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh man. I got a feeling I know which blocks, but gotta wait another 24 hours.  One question, when you say "14x14" How are you coming up with the range? is 1 single block counted as 1 or 4?


----------



## jasper1605 (Jan 25, 2011)

my guess
K/10/1
K/10/4


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 25, 2011)

I/10/3
s/10/3


----------



## mark_st11 (Jan 25, 2011)

J/9/1
L/8/4 <L as in "look"


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Jan 25, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> B/2/2
> m/22/3




hmmm 48 hrs up?

if people will insist on trying this i WILL withdraw the competition. I was polite in asking that everyone play fair. DO NOT spoil it for others please :shadedshu


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Jan 25, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> One question, when you say "14x14" How are you coming up with the range? is 1 single block counted as 1 or 4?



the grid which teh games are hidden is 14x14, made up of 4 blocks per grid square (not shown for clarity purposes on the pic) 14x14x4 x2 = ~1500 hidey spaces


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Jan 25, 2011)

L/8/1
V/13/4

2/0... I think trying to "manage" everyone's different 48hr dateline is going to be hard work for you. I think it would be better if you posted a big banner "ROUND 2"... let people post... then "ROUND 3"...48hrs later. etc.  You decide whether you want to update the map/picture every 48hrs or not. But I think conducting rounds is the way to go.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 25, 2011)

2DividedbyZero said:


> hmmm 48 hrs up?
> 
> if people will insist on trying this i WILL withdraw the competition. I was polite in asking that everyone play fair. DO NOT spoil it for others please :shadedshu



sorry mate, i read somewhere 24hrs, deepest apologies i will delete that post and put up again in 48hrs


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Jan 25, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> sorry mate, i read somewhere 24hrs, deepest apologies i will delete that post and put up again in 48hrs



Ok Bo$$ not a problem this time, i posted as a reminder for all. I am being as fair as I can, I would hope everyone else is


----------



## BradleyKZN (Jan 25, 2011)

S/7/3
cc/12/4


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Jan 26, 2011)

check to post #123, no winners


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jan 26, 2011)

If 48h passed
than my new guesses are
1. D/24/1
2.G/23/3


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Jan 26, 2011)

Arciks said:


> If 48h passed
> than my new guesses are
> 1. D/24/1
> 2.G/23/3



nope, seeing how the competition didn't open for another 4 hrs- 2 days ago


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Jan 26, 2011)

but i do recommend you wait another 15 minutes..............     what post#2 has news you say


----------



## JanJan (Jan 26, 2011)

p/16/2
p/16/3


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 26, 2011)

2DividedbyZero said:


> down to ~1500 hidey places makes it more difficult than over 3000 hidey places?



Na, I mean ~1500 hidey spaces is much more difficult than ~400 (which is what 7x7 would have left us) like I said, at least it will keep the competition going longer. The new red spots are a fantastic idea 



*EDIT:
R/18/1
R/18/3*


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Jan 26, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> *EDIT:
> R/18/1
> R/18/3*





2DividedbyZero said:


> *RUUUUUUULES* as at 09:20 Wed 26 Jan
> 
> 3. NO EDITING POST.
> 
> Topic will be checked daily and i will state which post I have checked up to (so editing a previous post will *not* be checked!!!)



lucky i was just registering these guesses so i caught your edit!


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jan 26, 2011)

than my new guesses are
1. D/24/1
2.G/23/3


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 26, 2011)

I just added my guesses to the post, as I'm kinda anti-double-post 



EDIT: Whoa, hold on, why is there a green dot at O/18? How is that square not within 14x14 of the prize? The yellow dot at CC/22 is within 14x14 of the red dots at P/16 and Q/15 but O/18's nowhere near the prize?


----------



## Saidrex (Jan 26, 2011)

I think i know where it is =) need to wait for couple of hours =(

i wasted my first guess, better would be to wait 2 days, more chances to win =)


----------



## Saidrex (Jan 26, 2011)

after my second guess im not allowed guess any more?


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jan 26, 2011)

1) o / 15 /1
2) o /15 /3


----------



## a111087 (Jan 26, 2011)

My guess is
1. K/9/4 and
2. L/10/2


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 26, 2011)

Second guess

E/19/2
q/22/3


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Jan 26, 2011)

Saidrex said:


> after my second guess im not allowed guess any more?



you are allowed a guess every new calendar day since your current guess until the games have been won


----------



## T3RM1N4L D0GM4 (Jan 26, 2011)

2nd guess
P/15/1
X/23/2


----------



## razaron (Jan 26, 2011)

My new guesses are:
q-15-3
n-12-2


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Jan 26, 2011)

no winners to post #139

some good guesses and some, err.. wild guesses, you people READ post#2 at all?


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 26, 2011)

2DividedbyZero said:


> no winners to post #139
> 
> some good guesses and some, err.. wild guesses, you people READ post#2 at all?



Mate, I really don't get why O/18 *isn't within 14x14* of the prize, but *P/16 is within 3x3* of the prize? How is that possible?


----------



## mATrIxLord (Jan 26, 2011)

my second guess:
L/8/2
L/9/1


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Jan 26, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Mate, I really don't get why O/18 *isn't within 14x14* of the prize, but *P/16 is within 3x3* of the prize? How is that possible?




i will post the complete picture w/grids 14x14 and 3x3 when the games are gone, believe me it IS possible, use the force luke..........


----------



## T3RM1N4L D0GM4 (Jan 26, 2011)

Sorry but green dots means...?

don't remember :-\


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Jan 26, 2011)

T3RM1N4L D0GM4 said:


> Sorry but green dots means...?
> 
> don't remember :-\





let me see.........






2DividedbyZero said:


> you people READ post#2 at all?


----------



## T3RM1N4L D0GM4 (Jan 26, 2011)

ups I apologize, see only red update :/


----------



## MustangGT2142 (Jan 26, 2011)

2nd guess:
Z/16/4
Q/14/2


----------



## PhysXerror (Jan 26, 2011)

Round 2:
Q/16/2
Q/16/3


----------



## makwy2 (Jan 26, 2011)

Round 2
R 15 1
R 16 4


----------



## Saidrex (Jan 26, 2011)

S/13/2
r/13/2


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Jan 26, 2011)

*STOP THE PRESS, WE HAVE A WINNER*



let me sort my shit out then I will update and contact etc etc


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Jan 26, 2011)

ok....pic updated and makwy2 u have PM


----------



## makwy2 (Jan 26, 2011)

Presses are so Gutenburg dude... it's more like stop the tweets or blogs nowadays!  lol


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 26, 2011)

That's really confusing.
I was expecting the 14x14 to be placed evenly around the winning square (with the winning square EXACTLY in the middle of the 14x14). This makes the 14x14 clues practically useless, as there's a green dot 6 squares away from the winner!!!
I can't be the only person confused by this...?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 26, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> That's really confusing.
> I was expecting the 14x14 to be placed evenly around the winning square (with the winning square EXACTLY in the middle of the 14x14). This makes the 14x14 clues practically useless, as there's a green dot 6 squares away from the winner!!!
> I can't be the only person confused by this...?



Totally agree. A farce, I am done with this game. Kthxbye.


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Jan 26, 2011)

bb


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Jan 26, 2011)

so MW2 up for grabs in the remaining grid, I will at some point give away the 3x3 locale.



makwy2 will confirm his game when he gets home and activates on steam. well done m8


----------



## JanJan (Jan 26, 2011)

> That's really confusing.
> I was expecting the 14x14 to be placed evenly around the winning square (with the winning square EXACTLY in the middle of the 14x14). This makes the 14x14 clues practically useless, as there's a green dot 6 squares away from the winner!!!
> I can't be the only person confused by this...?


yup you are not the only one. but it is us that jump into the assumption that the game IS IN THE MIDDLE of the square which it is not. the square is just sth predetermined by the OP and make the game more interesting and unpredictable



> with the winning square EXACTLY in the middle of the 14x14


and how do you think 14x14 can have a grid that's EXACTLY  in the middle?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 26, 2011)

JanJan said:


> yup you are not the only one. but it is us that jump into the assumption that the game IS IN THE MIDDLE of the square which it is not. the square is just sth predetermined by the OP and make the game more interesting and unpredictable
> 
> 
> and how do you think 14x14 can have a grid that's EXACTLY  in the middle?



Why have the "14x14 grid" at all?


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 26, 2011)

JanJan said:


> and how do you think 14x14 can have a grid that's EXACTLY  in the middle?



The same way everyone else does...

I'm not usually one to troll, but come one JanJan, don't be so bloody naive. Unless you just don't understand me...


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Jan 26, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Why have the "14x14 grid" at all?



you know what m8, run your own competition and DO NOT have a grid ok. bb. omitted from remaining game.


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Jan 26, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> The same way everyone else does...
> 
> I'm not usually one to troll, but come one JanJan, don't be so bloody naive. Unless you just don't understand me...



can you quote to me where it says it was going to be in the CENTRE of the grid, ty


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 26, 2011)

P/14/1
p/14/2


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Jan 26, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> P/14/1
> p/14/2



dude seriously? this time I am counting that as a valid guess




2DividedbyZero said:


> *STOP THE PRESS, WE HAVE A WINNER*





makwy2 said:


> Round 2
> R 15 1
> R 16 4


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 26, 2011)

2DividedbyZero said:


> you know what m8, run your own competition and DO NOT have a grid ok. bb. omitted from remaining game.



Already told yah, done with the game. Less stress off your back.  You are correct but neither did you say it wasn't so what's the sense of labling a "14x14 grid"?


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Jan 26, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Already told yah, done with the game. Less stress off your back.  You are correct but neither did you say it wasn't so what's the sense of labling a "14x14 grid"?



to reduce the guess spaces down from 3000+ to ~1500, was trying to help you guys out but well, you couldn't care less, so.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 26, 2011)

2DividedbyZero said:


> to reduce the guess spaces down fro 3000+ to 1500, was trying to help you guys out but well you couldn't care less, so.



Then should have made your main grid down to strictly 2 boxes each instead of 4. Still don't get what you're saying.


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Jan 26, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Then should have made your main grid down to strictly 2 boxes each instead of 4. Still don't get what you're saying.



stop trolling




2DividedbyZero said:


> you know what m8, run your own competition and DO NOT have a grid ok. bb


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 26, 2011)

2DividedbyZero said:


> can you quote to me where it says it was going to be in the CENTRE of the grid, ty



Unorganised competition + vague rules + rude organiser + changes to the game halfway through + mistakes = Not everyone's cup of tea.


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Jan 26, 2011)

l m a o


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 26, 2011)

2DividedbyZero said:


> stop trolling



Who's trolling? If you wish I can in every single thread you make, but I am not. My question for you is this: Have you passed the rules/giveaway by a moderator? Still saying what's the sense of having a 14x14 grid. Like I said, done. K thxbye. DON'T REPLY TO ME because I can keep going.


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Jan 26, 2011)

wow din't win a prize now your crying, both of you, good lord, i seen teh losers rage quit on COD and MW but never in a thread before


\ignore


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 26, 2011)

2DividedbyZero said:


> wow din't win a prize now your crying, both of you, good lord, i seen teh losers rage quit on COD and MW but never in a thread before



No, not crying. If I was that bothered about losing, I would have won.
I've seen failures on TPU, but never in a competition thread...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 26, 2011)

2DividedbyZero said:


> wow din't win a prize now your crying, both of you, good lord, i seen teh losers rage quit on COD and MW but never in a thread before



I told you, I don't care if I win/lose. I am one of the most impartial & nonjudgemental persons you will ever meet.

No sweat off my back to hit the ignore button. Good riddance.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 26, 2011)

LOL this threads getting out of hand!


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Jan 26, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> No, not crying. If I was that bothered about losing, I would have won.



no no no - you really didn't just type that straight from your head did you


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Jan 26, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Who's trolling? If you wish I can in every single thread you make



...just put that in my keep box.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 26, 2011)

2DividedbyZero said:


> ...just put that in my keep box.



If you're going to quote. Quote me fully.  Now this time I did troll while you're flame baiting me.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Jan 26, 2011)

back to topic......

like I said, MW2 still up for grabs, 14x14 grid, clearly lots of yellows well within there already, best o luck to the next winner


----------



## n-ster (Jan 26, 2011)

Not 48hr anymore? >.>

M-5-1
M-5-3


----------



## makwy2 (Jan 26, 2011)

Got Dirt2!  This is awesome, Thanks 2DividedbyZero!  This game might be a little complicated but still fun!


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Jan 26, 2011)

as per my caveat, makwy2



2DividedbyZero said:


> This key WILL get used. I am just ensuring the winner uses the key as I intended



and as the game is now registered to you - for a very short time only

>long enough me thinks<


oh, your'e welcome


----------



## mark_st11 (Jan 26, 2011)

Hold on...I don't understand the grid now. So you're saying that since makwy2 won 1 prize, and his guess is in the red box, then the other prize is in the red box as well?

I can't wait for my turn to guess. Only wanted to win mw2 . Few more hours left!


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Jan 26, 2011)

mark_st11 said:


> Hold on...I don't understand the grid now. So you're saying that since makwy2 won 1 prize, and his guess is in the red box, then the other prize is in the red box as well?
> 
> I can't wait for my turn to guess. Only wanted to win mw2 . Few more hours left!



NO

Dirt 2 was hidden in the red 14x14 box, the red 3x3 box was to hasten the game up.

MW2 is somewhere in the Green 14x14 box

I WILL STATE (for those who.... well....., i'll leave it there) MW2 is NOT in the red 3x3 box


----------



## mark_st11 (Jan 26, 2011)

Ok thanks for clearing up.


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Jan 26, 2011)

mark_st11 said:


> I can't wait for my turn to guess. Only wanted to win mw2 . Few more hours left!



did you see post#1 regarding the rules btw?



2DividedbyZero said:


> *ALERT: AS AT 09:20 GMT Wed 26Jan 2011 - The tempo has changed - v1.1 of the competition is now active!!*
> v1.1 update consists of:
> 1. Changes to the timeframe in which you can submit your guess (see post #1, rule 1)
> 
> ...



taken from post#2


----------



## mark_st11 (Jan 26, 2011)

The 1 day change?

OH SHOOT I had forum time setting to GMT and it showed I was 5 hours behind =_=
lolz here are my guesses

L/12/3
I/7/1


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Jan 26, 2011)

well if this is still going 

h 8 4

m 13 4


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jan 26, 2011)

woot, new guesses

n,9,3
m,10,4


curious tho with 1 game gone should we really still be gettign 2 guesses?


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Jan 26, 2011)

yogurt_21 said:


> woot, new guesses
> 
> n,9,3
> m,10,4
> ...



sure as hell will  make the whole thing go faster so HELL YEAH


----------



## stock (Jan 27, 2011)

M-5-1

k-13-3


----------



## Kreij (Jan 27, 2011)

128°54'92" x 263°62"48"

Just kidding.

If anyone has a problem with this contest, please refrain from posting indigent remarks in this thread.
Not all contests are "click here for a chance to win."
You can PM me if you want, but 2/0 *is *following his own guidelines/rules.

Carry on ...


----------



## chevy350 (Jan 27, 2011)

J/12/3
n/12/2


----------



## Virus-j (Jan 27, 2011)

L/14/4
m/10/1


----------



## Saidrex (Jan 27, 2011)

P/14/1
R/16/1

I hope its not that easy as i think it is.


----------



## JanJan (Jan 27, 2011)

k/5/1
n/14/4


----------



## n-ster (Jan 27, 2011)

here

L/14/3
L/14/2

if the time thing is in GMT, pretend this post was 1 hour later? XD


----------



## T3RM1N4L D0GM4 (Jan 27, 2011)

L 14 4
f 3 1


----------



## Saidrex (Jan 27, 2011)

2DividedbyZero said:


> I WILL STATE (for those who.... well....., i'll leave it there) MW2 is NOT in the red 3x3 box



Oh, damn  that will teach me to read every post


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Jan 27, 2011)

Saidrex said:


> Oh, damn  that will teach me to read every post



 I was registering the guesses and thought to myself, "what a ..." then I read this post 


post upto #202 checked


----------



## dullich (Jan 27, 2011)

My new guesses are:

p/6/1
p/10/2


----------



## sapetto (Jan 27, 2011)

H/15/4
t/22/1


----------



## razaron (Jan 27, 2011)

My new guesses are: 
q-11-4
o-5-2

I see dullich has the same plan as me


----------



## PhysXerror (Jan 27, 2011)

O/11/2
r/6/4


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 27, 2011)

My guesses
Q/6/2
Q/6/3


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Jan 27, 2011)

guesses registered to #207


----------



## makwy2 (Jan 27, 2011)

Round 3:
F 16 2
J 16 4

I think I am within the rules.


----------



## razaron (Jan 27, 2011)

Admiral Ackbar.jpg
"It washa trap"


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Jan 27, 2011)

g/12/2

i/15/1


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jan 27, 2011)

1. H/13/4
2. H/13/1


----------



## Inioch (Jan 27, 2011)

H/14/1
h/14/2


----------



## mark_st11 (Jan 27, 2011)

Yay 3rd guess!

I/15/2
J/13/1

(why doesn't column 11 have ANY guesses?)


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jan 27, 2011)

round 3

G,14,3

H,13,2


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 27, 2011)

my last post was:
new guesses are:
E/3/1
M/3/4


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Jan 27, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> my last post was:
> new guesses are:
> E/3/1
> M/3/4



you really really really don't keep up do you?


----------



## jjnissanpatfan (Jan 27, 2011)

R/16/3
s/17/1


----------



## Saidrex (Jan 27, 2011)

jjnissanpatfan said:


> R/16/3
> s/17/1



Nope. Its not there. Read post #186.


----------



## PhysXerror (Jan 28, 2011)

Im assuming you didn't let me get away with 23hrs 53min so:
I/13/2
H/14/3


----------



## Magikherbs (Jan 28, 2011)

hmmm...  

A / 4 / 2

L / 20 / 4


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jan 28, 2011)

Magikherbs said:


> hmmm...
> 
> A / 4 / 2
> 
> L / 20 / 4



ummm read updates in pst 2 and check back there periodically


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Jan 28, 2011)

G/1/3
h/1/3


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Jan 28, 2011)

yogurt_21 said:


> ummm read updates in pst 2 and check back there periodically



yup.



checked to post# 223


----------



## T3RM1N4L D0GM4 (Jan 28, 2011)

G/16/1
H/14/4

gogo


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Jan 28, 2011)

famous quote from Aliens by Private Hudson anybody?


----------



## Saidrex (Jan 28, 2011)

J/13/3
g/15/2


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Jan 28, 2011)

2DividedbyZero said:


> famous quote from Aliens by Private Hudson anybody?





Saidrex said:


> J/13/3
> g/15/2



errr. no, t'was.....









*GAME OVER MAN. GAME OVER*

MW2 Winner has been contacted details to follow... thank you for playing along everyone, I hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## Saidrex (Jan 28, 2011)

who is winner?


----------



## T3RM1N4L D0GM4 (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## Saidrex (Jan 28, 2011)

T3RM1N4L D0GM4 said:


>


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Jan 28, 2011)

yes, congrats to *T3RM1N4L D0GM4* winning MW2


again as per my caveat, for a short period only....

>Removed<


----------



## Saidrex (Jan 28, 2011)

eh. It was fun =) kept me nervous all week, never won anything, was hoping =)


T3RM1N4L D0GM4, congrats


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Jan 28, 2011)

*cough* would be nice if everyone knew if you are satisfied with your win *cough*


----------



## T3RM1N4L D0GM4 (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh well 
Prize is amazing, I thank you for this chance.

Cheers, see you next comp... may be


----------



## Inioch (Jan 28, 2011)

Damn, I was so close 

Congrats for the winners and thanks to the OP for the competition. Maybe this will tech some people to read the whole post before commenting


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Jan 28, 2011)

i want to clear up a few points


I began the comp with a grid of 32x24x4 = ~3000 spots, this meant a possible ~1500 replies with guesses

as the response wasn't a big as i thought, i then reduced to grid down to 14x14x4 per game ~1500 spaces therefore reducing the area and increasing your odds.

as the responses didn't really increase i then upped the ante by offering a 3x3x4=36 spots for Dirt2.


I judged the responses from the forum and adjusted and refined the comp at necessary to define the comp with 5 days.

i hope the competition was satisfactory and to those who didn't understand what i did then, well, get out more.

thanks again every one who did enjoy and participate 

and to the winners, enjoy


----------

